# Who makes the best Romex?



## mobt1711 (Apr 11, 2012)

I use Romex NM a good bit- the local supplyhouse stocks one brand of Romex that's hard to strip. Home Depot and Lowe's stock another brand of Romex that's really easy to strip and pull through the studs. 

Who makes the best Romex NM building wire on the market??


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

SimPull


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Southwire*

Has anyone seen Mr. Southwire lately. I miss that guy


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

mobt1711 said:


> I use Romex NM a good bit- the local supplyhouse stocks one brand of Romex that's hard to strip. Home Depot and Lowe's stock another brand of Romex that's really easy to strip and pull through the studs.
> 
> Who makes the best Romex NM building wire on the market??


simpull.

also make the best wire insulation for feeders....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

imo, romex is romex.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

It's all the same.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Only one company makes Romex®. It is a trademark name.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Ettco Flex.
Colonial Flex.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> imo, romex is romex.


 
Then you've never used SimPull


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

His first post is a poll???????Surely this guy is a salesman or market research or something.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Then you've never used SimPull


Whatever brand is cheapest is best, so far it's Simpull since the Orange store has the lowest prices for 14 and 12 NM


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Whatever brand is cheapest is best, so far it's Simpull since the Orange store has the lowest prices for 14 and 12 NM


There's one downside to the simpull. The silicone makes it so slick that, at times I've pulled it halfway acccross a ceiling, get down to move the ladder, and the whole run slips right back out falls on the floor.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's one downside to the simpull. The silicone makes it so slick that, at times I've pulled it halfway acccross a ceiling, get down to move the ladder, and the whole run slips right back out falls on the floor.



Operator error.:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's one downside to the simpull. The silicone makes it so slick that, at times I've pulled it halfway acccross a ceiling, get down to move the ladder, and the whole run slips right back out falls on the floor.


Did done had that happen too.:laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mobt1711 said:


> I use Romex NM a good bit- the local supplyhouse stocks one brand of Romex that's hard to strip. Home Depot and Lowe's stock another brand of Romex that's really easy to strip and pull through the studs.
> 
> Who makes the best Romex NM building wire on the market??





mcclary's electrical said:


> His first post is a poll???????Surely this guy is a salesman or market research or something.



mobt1711 is from Georgia, you decide.

* Southwire Company* | One Southwire Drive |* Carrollton, Georgia 30119* | United States of America :whistling2:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

360max said:


> mobt1711 is from Georgia, you decide.
> 
> * Southwire Company* | One Southwire Drive |* Carrollton, Georgia 30119* | United States of America :whistling2:


I doubt the poster is from Southwire...they hold the trademark for Romex and sent a strongly worded letter to MH about not permitting the word "romex" to appear on his forum unless it had the "®" next to it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For what it's worth, the OP appears to be a national account manager for Southwire. I wish they'd just buy a freaking banner ad than be sneaky, but I guess this suits them. It has to work better than the approach Beverly took around the net. That went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I doubt the poster is from Southwire...they hold the trademark for Romex and sent a strongly worded letter to MH about not permitting the word "romex" to appear on his forum unless it had the "®" next to it.


People are fugging stupid. 

I didn't care what brand I used but now I hate Southwire/Romex for being stupid.

Good job Dude.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> For what it's worth, the OP appears to be a national account manager for Southwire. I wish they'd just buy a freaking banner ad than be sneaky, but I guess this suits them. It has to work better than the approach Beverly took around the net. That went over like a lead balloon.



Funny. Didn't Southwire send Nathan a threatening email about using the Romex name sans the attendant ®? Strange how it got 'missed' by the OP.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I shop on price. I don't much care who's name is on the box. I seem to get Colonial a lot, but for no particular reason.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

360max said:


> mobt1711 is from Georgia, you decide.
> 
> * Southwire Company* | One Southwire Drive |* Carrollton, Georgia 30119* | United States of America :whistling2:


Cletis is there too. I smell a conspiracy....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We have four members who log in from Southwire company IP's, and Cletis is not one of them.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> We have four members who log in from Southwire company IP's, and Cletis is not one of them.


It is his altar ego, he logs on with at home...:laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's one downside to the simpull. The silicone makes it so slick that, at times I've pulled it halfway acccross a ceiling, get down to move the ladder, and the whole run slips right back out falls on the floor.


There are only a few of things, work related, that piss me off more than that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mdfriday said:


> It is his altar ego, he logs on with at home...:laughing:


"Cletis" has had a great many screen names. Oddly, SouthwireRep was one he once chose.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> "Cletis" has had a great many screen names. Oddly, SouthwireRep was one he once chose.


I knew it......


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I will only but the Southwire romex. All the other brands I've tried are harder to strip and for me it's a big deal and very noticeable. I may reconsider now that I find out they are douchebags.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I doubt the poster is from Southwire...they hold the trademark for Romex and sent a strongly worded letter to MH about not permitting the word "romex" to appear on his forum unless it had the "®" next to it.




Seriously, this infurates me. I will definitely think twice before I pick up ROMEXagain.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mobt1711 said:


> I use Romex NM a good bit- the local supplyhouse stocks one brand of Romex that's hard to strip. Home Depot and Lowe's stock another brand of Romex that's really easy to strip and pull through the studs.
> 
> Who makes the best Romex NM building wire on the market??


 
I have never heard an electrician use this term


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Harry?? :laughing:


About mobt1711
What is your electrical related field/trade:
Electricaian
Location
Georgia


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Harry?? :laughing:
> 
> 
> About mobt1711
> ...


 

see? told ya!


----------

